# RMI lokal über externe IP geht nicht



## mephi (1. Dez 2007)

Hi, wir hatten ein kleines Projekt. Wir mussten einen Single-Signon(sso) Server, ein chatserver und ein chatclient schreiben.
Der chatclient registriert sich auf dem sso server -> meldet sich an -> bekommt ein Sitzungsticket -> meldet sich auf dem chatserver mit dem ticket an und dieser überprüft beim sso server ob das ticket gültig ist.
lokal funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
aber wenn bei meinem kumpel der sso- und chatserver läuft und bei mir der chatclient dann funktioniert alles bis der chat server versucht, mit der externen ip auf den chatserver zuzugreifen.

wir wissen jetzt nicht ob das an den router einstellung liegt.. aber ich glaub wenn wir jemand 3. zum testen hätten bei dem einer der beiden server läuft, würde es einwandfrei funktionieren. wir möchten aber, dass beide server auf einem rechner laufen können(aber nicht müssen)

kennt jemand das problem?


----------



## tuxedo (1. Dez 2007)

Benutzt ihr eine RMI-Callback Technik? Sprich: Bekommt der Server vom Client ein Objekt, mit dem der Server Methoden am Client aufrufen kann?


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Benutzt ihr eine RMI-Callback Technik? Sprich: Bekommt der Server vom Client ein Objekt, mit dem der Server Methoden am Client aufrufen kann?


Ohh ja, das alte Problem mit Stubs, die 127.0.0.1 als Host haben. :wink:


----------



## mephi (2. Dez 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Benutzt ihr eine RMI-Callback Technik? Sprich: Bekommt der Server vom Client ein Objekt, mit dem der Server Methoden am Client aufrufen kann?



ja, der chatserver bekommt vom chatclient ein callback um nachrichten an den client zu schicken




			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohh ja, das alte Problem mit Stubs, die 127.0.0.1 als Host haben. :wink:



hmm bin mir nicht sicher ob du das problem meinst, dass wir auch mal hatten..
wir hatten mal die fehlermeldung dass keine verbindung zu 127.0.1.1 aufgebaut werden konnte. dann haben wir als property den hostname mit angegeben und es ging. 
hatte aber nix mit dem anderen problem zutun(nehme ich an)


edit:
also das problem besteht schon wenn sso server und client auf einem rechner laufen und man versucht mit der externen ip, also 84.164.xxx.xxx zu verbinden.


----------



## tuxedo (3. Dez 2007)

Jepp. Das ist ein dummes technisches Problem.

Du kannst der RMI Registry sagen, an welcher IP sie lauschen soll. Probleme gibt es, wenn sie sowohl im internen Netz, als auch im externen Netz präsent sein soll.

Problematisch ist das deshalb, weil wenn du die interne IP einstellst, Objekte die zu einem externen Telnehmer gehen, die Info mit der internen IP bekommen, und diese interne IP extern eben nicht verfügbar ist. 

Ich seh zur Zeit den einzigsten Weg das zu lösen, in einer VPN-Verbindung. Damit sind dann alle Teilnehmer im gleichen Netzwerk präsent. 

Und ich sehe einen weiteren Bedarf an einer RMI ähnlichen, geschickten Lösung ... Muss ich mich also doch mal hinsetzen und meine paar Testcodezeilen zur verbesserung des RMI Problems ausweiten.

- Alex


----------



## mephi (5. Dez 2007)

Ok, das mit dem VPN-Netz ist kein Problem. Werden das dann wohl so lösen.

danke für die Hilfe.


----------

